# Too cold to ride(?)



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

with the right gear and layers it can be done comfortably. but it realistically turns into a run or 2 then break, a run or 2 then break, then maybe a run, then beers...

EDIT: if you fall more than 3 times, or usually stop on the side of the trail halfway down, you'll be very cold lol


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I've dealt with -35 wind chills at Sugarbush (real temp was about 0). But I checked Stowe, which is always windy anyway, and they are reporting a REAL temp of -20 today, with winds gusting to 40-45. That's downright dangerous. Damn. And I just got a new helmet and installed my Skullcandy speakers in the earpads. Sounds awesome! I was looking forward to it, and the wife has the day off tomorrow. But it doesn't look like it's getting any better for the next few days. At least in the teens on Sunday, that's not too bad. This sucks...I missed all last season because of foot surgery, now I've only been out five days because the weather has sucked.


That does suck! I would not mess with a temp of -20 and winds in the 45mph range. That sounds like bad news, and I can't see it being enjoyable. I was out two weekends ago with -15 windchill and high winds, and although I was fine, some members of my group were visibly (and audibly) miserable, which kind of defeats the whole purpose of snowboarding, which is to have fun.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Cold temps aren't the problem for me. It's the flipping wind. Gusts at that speed combined with those temps can suck real fast.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Cold temps aren't the problem for me. It's the flipping wind. Gusts at that speed combined with those temps can suck real fast.


The wind at Stowe literally gave me the push I needed to ride my first black diamond many years ago. I was standing up top of the Front Four, planning on just riding by to do Lord or Ridge View, and a massive gust hit me just right and sailed me over the initial drop in, to the top of Hayride (or Haychute, depending on what map you're looking at). It was so windy I was more afraid to unstrap my board and try to walk back out than I was of the steep, so I said WTF and went for it. Loved it!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> The wind at Stowe literally gave me the push I needed to ride my first black diamond many years ago. I was standing up top of the Front Four, planning on just riding by to do Lord or Ridge View, and a massive gust hit me just right and sailed me over the initial drop in, to the top of Hayride (or Haychute, depending on what map you're looking at). It was so windy I was more afraid to unstrap my board and try to walk back out than I was of the steep, so I said WTF and went for it. Loved it!


Ahaha well then go for it! 

I despise wind on even on warm days, so it's really just an antagonist to me.






Effing wind.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is dangerous cold. Anytime it dips below zero you need to take it seriously. Layer up, watch for frost nip on exposed skin. Make trips inside as mentioned to warm up. Have fun, but be sensible about it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've always found getting wet to be more uncomfortable than straight cold. But the here on the wet coast, "cold" means anything below freezing level.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

They reported on the news this morning that several East coast resorts were closing because it was too cold to ride. I think that is extreme, but measures have to be taken by the rider/skiier to stay warm!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

-28C (-18.5F) with a wind chill down to -40C (-40F) here this morning

Certainly rideable, but as mentioned, you need to take this kind of cold seriously.

Ride with a friend and inspect each other's face for frostbite in each and every lift line. Sounds gay, but you'll regret it if you don't since you won't feel it.

Personally, having frostbitten the thigh on my lead leg before, I also make it a point to hit the washroom several times a day, drop trou and look for the telltale signs of waxy, yellowish patches


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah dude.. the temps are crazy.. wind chill in -40 range. Im headed up to Stowe tomorrow so won't be riding until Saturday where it looks like down right Florida temps of 0 or so and maybe high single digits Sunday. I don't think you will see teens until Monday.

If you make it out, I'd love to hear how things are. Sucks that we had that thaw weekend or else I think things might be in better shape. Im sure all the snowmaking trails are solid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I was suppose to be leaving for Stratton tonight, but I just got over the Flu last week and I still feel weak with lots of shit in my sinuses and I am thinking these extreme cold temps would make things really bad...........

What do you guys think? Wait till next weekend (I have a yearly share).....


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

golfer1659 said:


> I was suppose to be leaving for Stratton tonight, but I just got over the Flu last week and I still feel weak with lots of shit in my sinuses and I am thinking these extreme cold temps would make things really bad...........
> 
> What do you guys think? Wait till next weekend (I have a yearly share).....


With the wind and the low temps, a lot of mountains aren't even fully open, even though there is snow. We were going to hit Mt. Snow as a compromise tomorrow, but they're only 75%. Not bad, but I don't want to be miserable just for Mt. Snow. 

We have $35 tix to Jay Peak and Burke (through the CT Ski Council -- you should join!), but it's so effing cold I don't want to drive five hours just to take two runs. Plus, last I checked they're only running lower mountain because of the wind and cold. But they have new snow, too, and we're supposed to get freshies both Friday and Saturday. I'm so torn! 

Wish I could give you good advice...we're going to play it by ear. Pico has a $20 ticket tomorrow, and it will be snowing. Maybe I just need an extra layer of long underwear! 

If you're just getting over being sick, it might pay off to wait a week. It's supposed to start "warming up" on Sunday. What to do, what to do...???


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, it's my first day out of my sling from a broken collar bone. I woke up at 7 to go ride but then i saw the air temp was -33, I climbed back in bed haha. I can wait till Sunday.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> I was suppose to be leaving for Stratton tonight, but I just got over the Flu last week and I still feel weak with lots of shit in my sinuses and I am thinking these extreme cold temps would make things really bad...........
> 
> What do you guys think? Wait till next weekend (I have a yearly share).....


I'd wait. Just got past a nasty sinus thing from last week. All I could think this week was, I'm so glad it wasn't this cold then.

Heal up soon!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

-40 wind chill? sheeeeyit. Sounds like its movie/video game/good book time.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Overnight lows


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Bones said:


> Ride with a friend and inspect each other's face for frostbite in each and every lift line. Sounds gay, but you'll regret it if you don't since you won't feel it.


It's only gay if you do it by taste.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> It's only gay if you do it by taste.


Haha! Flagpole scene from A Christmas Story just came to mind.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Might be a good day to avoid the summit of Mount Washington:

Temperature -21.7°F
Wind	92.4 mph
Direction	310° (NW)
Gust	107.0 mph
Wind Chill	-70.6°F
Thursday 1:45 PM


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Haha! Flagpole scene from A Christmas Story just came to mind.


If your tongues stick together, it's too cold and you're too gay.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I stoke up the fire and stay home when the temp hits 0F. Up to that point I don't mind putting on the layers and pulling on the balaclava, but when it dips lower than the Big 0, that's where I draw the line. It's supposed to be fun, not a military style survival exercise.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> If your tongues stick together, it's too cold and you're too gay.


!!!!LMFAO!!!!



Oldman said:


> I stoke up the fire and stay home when the temp hits 0F. Up to that point I don't mind putting on the layers and pulling on the balaclava, but when it dips lower than the Big 0, that's where I draw the line. It's supposed to be fun, not a military style survival exercise.



My guess is that a lot of the folks saying they wouldn't ride in this kind of cold have better opportunities, snow and resorts to go to when the weather's better! I'm looking at similar temps & wind chills for NLPofM (Northern Lower Peninsula of MI.) ..and I've got my zippo hand warmers, extra base layers & fleece, Full face Serius Masks and I'm hoping _all_ the MI pussy's stay in the Lodge by the fire!  :laugh: It'll be the best snow so far this season! 10+" Lake effect this week and 2-4 more tomorrow!! :yahoo: I'd be riding if it were 20 below!! (_...freezing my Cohone's off no doubt,.. but riding none the less!!_)


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I went a couple weekends ago when it was pretty chilly in CO. It wasn't bad. 
Layer up! 


I typically stay home if it's really shitty though, there's always tomorrow! The coldest place I've rode was in Montana during our trip. It had be 30 below zero and pretty windy too. We were the only dumbasses on the mountain. 

Was a fun day though once we finished off the snapps and went numb.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

It was still -3 when we woke up this morning, and still -15 or more (less?) up in Vermont. And a "Special Weather Advisory" for severe wind chills and high winds throughout the morning. So we bagged on Vermont, layered up, and just went to a local hill here in Connecticut, Ski Sundown. It's only about 800' vert, and just 15 trails. It wound up being about 10 degrees when we got there, and the wind had calmed down. 10 is totally doable. 

They sell 2, 4 and 8 hour tix, so we just bought the 4 hour. You can get bored pretty quick with just 15 trails, but it was actually pretty fun. It's been so cold they've been able to make a lot of snow the last few days.

The only downside, which kind of pissed me off, is that they only have 3 so-called black trails, and the main one all the way down the front of the mountain...er, hill...was closed for race training! Bullshit! Don't advertise that you're 100% open then close your best trail, and still charge full price when you only have 15 trails to begin with! Well, ski patrol let us through anyway, since there were so few people there. It's Friday, but it was mid-week riding at its best...good snow, very few people, never had to wait for the lift. 

So it's looking like it will be a balmy 18 degrees at Mt. Snow on Sunday. That's only two hours from home, and 18 is practically tropical. And the crowds leave early on Sunday, so it should be a fun day. I've ridden this tiny CT hill three times already, and only three days in VT (1 Okemo, 2 Stowe, and one of the Stowe days was bulletproof -- we only did two runs). I need some real riding! This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was at Okemo yesterday. 9 degrees at the base and 0 at the summit. And thats not even counting wind chill. 2 out of the 5 times I rode to the summit I took a quick stop at the summit lodge for some water and some hot chocolate. Got nice and warm and then continued to ride. Even with my brief warm-up breaks I managed to get in 12 runs total on the day.
The Jackson Gore side actually felt warmer than the south face. Wasn't much wind over there and far less crowded. Also found the manmade snow to not be that bad. Very few bulletproof patches which really surprised considering the temps and lack of snowfall


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

We hit Mt. Snow today. Added treat...I found out that our ski club passes are good there any day of the year, not just on designated "Awareness Days." Tix only cost $54. The snow was great, but they're still relying on a lot of man-made stuff. The guns were going on several trails, but the air is really dry, so the snow stayed powdery all day. Unfortunately, there were 60 trails open, but North Face was open, and most of the good stuff. Excellent day...-4 when we got there, but up to 16 by the time we left at 3:00. Not too bad.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a friend station out in Alaska. She's been telling me about the brutal cold out there. The snow fog and all that. I wouldn't even dare try to brave that


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

racer357 said:


> They reported on the news this morning that several East coast resorts were closing because it was too cold to ride. I think that is extreme, but measures have to be taken by the rider/skiier to stay warm!


When I used to live up there we would hike the resort on days like that. I would bring my dog, and if we would stop for whatever reason, he would instantly start digging a huge hole in the snow for protection!


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

racer357 said:


> They reported on the news this morning that several East coast resorts were closing because it was too cold to ride. I think that is extreme, but measures have to be taken by the rider/skiier to stay warm!


That was either an incorrect report or it was several of the smaller, less popular places. Because all the major names in the NorthEast have been open everyday.


----------

